# Mechanical T/F- Beam Bending?



## ADV15 (Feb 3, 2016)

Quick question,

I am taking the T/F test. Should I expect to see many/any beam bending/shear force diagrams/ etc.?

I am just trying to determine how much I study this material, or if my time would be better spent studying something else.

Thanks,


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey I am taking the April 2016 T/F test too. I just went through MERM for the breadth (HVAC, MD). I have found that beam bending/shear force diagrams are pretty straightforward and you will understand these topics easily after just a quick review. I assume for the breadth exam we do not have to go too deep on a topic.


----------



## ADV15 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks. I appreciate your response. its good to know that I am not the only one preparing to take this thing in April.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 3, 2016)

It's impossible for someone on the board to tell you whether you will see beam bending questions on the exam.  You should look at the NCEES exam topic breakdown and use that as your guide for studying.


----------



## ADV15 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sure, I completely agree. I have done that, and nothing explicitly states "beam bending", except for maybe the portion of strength of materials in the morning session. Just hoped that someone who had experience in the test could give their opinion.

Also, I am still looking for a copy of the 2001 NCEES practice problems, if anyone has one available.

I really appreciate your time.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Feb 3, 2016)

I was fortunate that I found one from this board. I do hope you'll find one too.


----------



## ADV15 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks. So do I.

Thanks again!


----------



## starquest (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been looking for it as well, but am not hinging my studying on having that practice exam. 

I'm taking the exam this April as well, but MD depth.   Many thanks to the post by Ramnares providing guidance for a good study approach.  I'm using his technique.   Right now I'm almost thru my first pass of MD 6MS.   I will say that I have yet to see a problem that requires generating an advanced shear or moment diagram.   Not sure if that means anything....

Kevin


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 3, 2016)

If you've got about $500 to spend you can get a copy of the 2001 here:

http://www.gettextbooks.com/isbn/9781932613131/


----------



## JHW 3d (Feb 4, 2016)

https://cdn.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/PE-Mec-Thermal-Oct-2008-1.pdf


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 8, 2016)

I studied for it.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Feb 10, 2016)

I think beam bending would be fair game in the morning breadth portion of the exam.  We revisited beam bending and shear and moment diagrams in the review course I took. They certainly could be easy points to get if you spend a little time reviewing them.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 10, 2016)

You certainly should do a brief review.  It's a very basic principle and if you print a thorough beam equation reference it should potentially be easy points.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Feb 11, 2016)

What to do about the codes/standards for T&amp;F depth? I can see few problems about codes/standards on SMS TF (problems 80-85), but these problems are on Pressure vessel and Journal bearings. SMS solved these problems by using Sighleys md, or certain ASME codes which MERM doesn't cover.


----------



## starquest (Feb 11, 2016)

You are scaring me!   I'm preparing for the MD exam.   I'm on my second pass thru the 6MS MD book and I haven't had a need to use any ASME codes.    However, Shigley's is a must for the 6MS MD problems (mostly for bearings).  However I've found a few inconsistencies between Shigley and MERM....throwing me off on a tangent for hours.     

There were about three problems that required another source besides Shigley or the MERM...one of which was a material property out of Machinery's handbook, and other two I had to resort to the internet (one being a corrosion problem, in the breadth section, that I ended up tracing to an uncommon ASTM spec!).   I guess that is why everyone gets frustrated with the 6MS books.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Feb 12, 2016)

I just finished my first pass thru SMS, I worked on all T/F depth problems and only the breadth problems on HVAC and MD. I am just relying on MERM for all my reference, I do not want to carry too many books/reference on the exam. There are couple of problems in SMS of which I did not find equation/reference in the MERM. Plus at the end of SMS TF depth there are couple codes/standards problems which threw me off and I am wondering if these kinds of problems will be really on the exam.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 12, 2016)

Considering that in the sample problems the NCEES gives, they refer to Shigley in at least one of their solutions, a guy doing MD depth might want to brush up on its contents.  I took the TFS depth, so it's mostly conjecture.  FTR, I reviewed Shigley and brought it with me.


----------



## JHW 3d (Feb 19, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Considering that in the sample problems the NCEES gives, they refer to Shigley in at least one of their solutions, a guy doing MD depth might want to brush up on its contents.  I took the TFS depth, so it's mostly conjecture.  FTR, I reviewed Shigley and brought it with me.


I took MD depth and was glad to have Shigley.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 19, 2016)

Even as a T/F guy I know that Shigley is crucial for any Machine Design probs.


----------

